# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Alcohol and HGH

## 1stTimePlayer

I know alcohol while on a cycle can never help anything but I was wondering if it was a really bad idea to drink while on HGH. I have a buddies wedding this weekend and I'd like to party it up with him. Are there any serious complications I should worry about if I do drink?

----------


## gixxerboy1

Go and have fun.

----------


## Xtralarg

Its not gong to give a bad reaction or anything if thats what you are bothered about, all it will do is set you back a little, just how much depends on the ammount you drink. Have a few and enjoy yourself and you will be fine, just dont overdo it otherwise you will spend the rest of next week trying to get back what you have lost.

All IMHO

----------


## stocky121

> Its not gong to give a bad reaction or anything if thats what you are bothered about, all it will do is set you back a little, just how much depends on the ammount you drink. Have a few and enjoy yourself and you will be fine, just dont overdo it otherwise you will spend the rest of next week trying to get back what you have lost.
> 
> All IMHO



i'am with XL on this one

----------


## Xtralarg

> i'am with XL on this one


 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Ufa

Weddings are OK.

----------


## Ufa

Weddings are OK.

----------


## Ufa

Weddings are OK.

----------


## comradebillyboy

> I know alcohol while on a cycle can never help anything but I was wondering if it was a really bad idea to drink while on HGH. I have a buddies wedding this weekend and I'd like to party it up with him. Are there any serious complications I should worry about if I do drink?


Moderation in all things. An occasional drink or two won't hurt you. Drinking too much will. Its not an all or nothing thing. Enjoy the wedding.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> I know alcohol while on a cycle can never help anything


It's helped me get laid on numerous cycles...

----------


## comradebillyboy

> It's helped me get laid on numerous cycles...


yes, but who did most of the drinking?

----------


## Dos

Dude, you crack me up!

----------

